# sponge or rag or both?



## wopachop (Dec 14, 2010)

Buddy and I were talking about it. What do you tend to use more for cleaning your mud pan and knives???


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

scrub brush,with a long handle,sponge or a rag can decompose,which can get stuff in your mud


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> scrub brush,with a long handle,sponge or a rag can decompose,which can get stuff in your mud



Scrub brush x 2.

I do use a rag to rub WD-40 on my knives.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I started out with a scrub brush, cause I started out with a H&T. Now I prefer an old sanding sponge. Works better on pans and knives than a brush. I also use a bath towel to wipe my pan dry and the knife if I am going to use it . If I use a blue steel knife (haven't for several years now) and its the end of the day, after washing them, spray them wd-40 while they are still wet (do not dry them) and put them up.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

most time i don,t clean them at all .Just leave some mud in the pan and throw a wet mud bag on it(what a pig eh).knives usualy get scraped off a little and thrown in my carry bag .I do mud buckets like my pan and bag em.They keep as good or better than when washed down.You may vomit if needed but no body will care, ho ho ho merry chistmas!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

alltex said:


> most time i don,t clean them at all .Just leave some mud in the pan and throw a wet mud bag on it(what a pig eh).knives usualy get scraped off a little and thrown in my carry bag .I do mud buckets like my pan and bag em.They keep as good or better than when washed down.You may vomit if needed but no body will care, ho ho ho merry chistmas!!


guess I'm a pig too then,hand tools are the last of my concern,I just throw them in the water bucket 1st thing in the morning to soak.I just stick to the stainless steal ones.
but never never get or leave mud on my knife or trowel handles:furious::furious::yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> guess I'm a pig too then,hand tools are the last of my concern,I just throw them in the water bucket 1st thing in the morning to soak.I just stick to the stainless steal ones.
> but never never get or leave mud on my knife or trowel handles:furious::furious::yes:


 I hear ya,,,, my girlfriend calls me "pigpen". I wipe my knife on my pants or shirt. I pick "trash" off the wall and wipe it on me,,,,,

However, If I get ANY mud on my kinfe handle or my hand,,,,, its time to stop and clean things up !!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I hear ya,,,, my girlfriend calls me "pigpen". I wipe my knife on my pants or shirt. I pick "trash" off the wall and wipe it on me,,,,,
> 
> However, If I get ANY mud on my kinfe handle or my hand,,,,, its time to stop and clean things up !!!!!!!


yes ex #2 called me THE PIG b/c one ,,I wipe my hands around my hip area,and 2,,if your truck is anything like mine,you can't see the passengers floor due to all the garbage.
besides,that was her side of the truck ,,so.....:yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Dec 14, 2010)

Mostly use a rag, as thats what I always have laying around as a painter.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I use a sponge and a rag. I agree with 2buck that stainless is the way to go.


----------



## wopachop (Dec 14, 2010)

why do you spray WD on your blue knives WET??

i just invested in a couple knives. went blue cause my buddy an ex taper told me thats the way to go. 

my 6" rusted the first day. thought i wiped it dry but guess not. 

all this pigpen talk....>>>



(sorry crapy recording. only coming out the left channel on this comp)

one of my all time favorite lyrics is from that song

"GOTTA FIND A WOMAN BE GOOD TO ME, WONT HIDE MY LIQUOR TRY TO SERVE ME TEA!!!!"


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

If you spray them wet WD seems to evaporate the moister, I use blue steel all the time still haven't cared much for the stainless myself but I know quite a few do.. I like the way it seems to not roll the mud like stainless, I also like to file a square edge on the end of the blade it cuts tight to the wallboard rather than float leaving a very slight ridge, It will also leave mud without any pock marks.. WD also prevents build up because when the mud drys it will usually flake of..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I use a brush when working lots of setting compound (and one of those green scrubby deals for the tight spots), but for regular mud just a wet sponge. They don't decompose as much if you don't leave them in the water bucket. I clean my tools regularly over the course of the day. (After coating 70+ butts by hand today, the hawk and trowel were a mess). I f*&%ing hate chunks...better known as "particulates of aggravation".


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> If you spray them wet WD seems to evaporate the moister, I use blue steel all the time still haven't cared much for the stainless myself but I know quite a few do.. I like the way it seems to not roll the mud like stainless, I also like to file a square edge on the end of the blade it cuts tight to the wallboard rather than float leaving a very slight ridge, It will also leave mud without any pock marks.. WD also prevents build up because when the mud drys it will usually flake of..


I like the blue steel for wiping tapes, you get more bend/flex out of them,it's just we keep snapping them.so that's one reason we went stainless,you get more years of service from them ....with us anyways
guess being Canucks,we should quit treating them like hockey sticks.....he shoots.....he scores.......snap


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

wopachop said:


> why do you spray WD on your blue knives WET??
> 
> i just invested in a couple knives. went blue cause my buddy an ex taper told me thats the way to go.
> 
> ...


 Okay, when I lived in Charlotte NC, (like forever) I used blue-steel, cause you could throw them in the back of the truck and they were fine. 

When I moved to the beach I found that if you wash a blue steel knife and set it against the bucket, it will rust as soon as it dries. 

However, I learned years ago, that if you wash your blue-steel knife, and then spray it with wd-40 while it is still wet,,,, it will last for MONTHS without rusting. wd-40 displaces water. 

However, don't take my word for it,,,, get you a can of wd and try it for yourself,,,,, you gonna love it.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

According to the company that makes WD-40: WD-40 literally stands for *w*ater *d*isplacement *40*th attempt. That's the name straight out of the lab book used by the chemist who helped develop WD-40 back in 1953. Norm Larsen, was attempting to concoct a formula to prevent corrosion, a task which is done by displacing water. Norm's persistence paid off when he perfected the formula for WD-40 on his 40th try
a copy and paste :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> According to the company that makes WD-40: WD-40 literally stands for *w*ater *d*isplacement *40*th attempt. That's the name straight out of the lab book used by the chemist who helped develop WD-40 back in 1953. Norm Larsen, was attempting to concoct a formula to prevent corrosion, a task which is done by displacing water. Norm's persistence paid off when he perfected the formula for WD-40 on his 40th try
> a copy and paste :whistling2:


 Yes, AMEN, your right,,,,,,,,, If you want to keep your knives from rusting, spray them with wd-40 while they are wet, and leave them alone.


----------

